# sports complex bees



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

A Local ball field called me about a beehive that has settled in an oak tree, maybe 20 feet up, in a limb that I could probably hug and touch my hands. The tree is a stones throw from the concession stand and bleachers, so the candy, sodas, etc are getting lots of attention. I played ball here as a kid, so I'd love to help them out.

I can't figure that a trap out would be good to do- youth baseball and all. Plus proximity to bleachers...and the bees seem to be using a couple entrances into the limb

I hate to suggest that this get eradicated, but I can't see cutting such a large limb and succesfully lowering the limb so it can be taken off site to do a proper cut out.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

IMO, a trap out is your best bet (and the bees best bet).


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

,

FL Beak,

Are you interested in vacuuming-up all the bees from under a mobile home out here in Lakeland?

I wasn't able to get them when I cut out the comb. They ran to the queen who remained under the home.

So if nobody else wants them, I'm either going to have to build a quick/cheap vac over the next day-or-so, or douse them with soap water.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Cool looking tree. We don't have that moss on our trees here. 

Awful high to be doing a trapout. If you have access to a lift you could do a trapout, but you would have to seal up all the potential entrances and make several visits to the tree. If you had access to a lift and the tree wasn't in danger of breaking off when messing with it, it wouldn't be a bad way to go. I wouldn't climb the tree. Too many trips and just not safe. You may be more of a risk taker than me.

If you could get a tree removal company to remove the sections above the hive you may be able to rig the hive to come down via a rope and do a cutout or trapout on the ground. My guess is that would be pretty expensive to do though.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

Feer on a trap out is that it will be target practice from the baseball teams...

I'll ask about a tree service/lift


----------

